# Cisco???



## naterpM-37 (Jan 18, 2008)

The little ones, 7-9 inches are amazing Pike bait


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The Tullibee or Northern Cisco is a streamlined, silvery fish with grayish fins and 36–50 gill rakers (usually 43). The Tullibee is the most common species of whitefish in our area. They occur in many of the deep, cold lakes of the north, as well as in the Great Lakes.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

naterade said:


> They are building up in the East and West arm. Use to catch one here and there. Now it seems like every trip. And I agree with the Master Angler being a bit off now. It's nice to get one for the kids though.


 Looking back, for the last 5 years, we've been catching hundreds of cisco a year, often times when the fishing is good, we have a hard time giving them away to anyone we know.


----------



## rugbym10sflyu (Jan 19, 2011)

I bet you'd be surprised how many inland lakes you fish that have (or used to have) cisco...here ya go http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2014rr_537078_7.PDF


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

rugbym10sflyu said:


> I bet you'd be surprised how many inland lakes you fish that have (or used to have) cisco...here ya go http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2014rr_537078_7.PDF


I would like to see em put back into the inland lakes they have went missing in. A good Cisco population tends to make pike HUUUUUGE.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

357Maximum said:


> I would like to see em put back into the inland lakes they have went missing in. A good Cisco population tends to make pike HUUUUUGE.


Depending on the lake, but even if you put them in I don't know that they will do all that well. I think due to water quality, development, pollution, and invasive species they don't do very well like they historically had. A lot of deepwater lakes have always had cisco populations and always will it's just they won't do as well as they used to for a variety of factors.


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Outdoor2daCore said:


> Depending on the lake, but even if you put them in I don't know that they will do all that well. I think due to water quality, development, pollution, and invasive species they don't do very well like they historically had. A lot of deepwater lakes have always had cisco populations and always will it's just they won't do as well as they used to for a variety of factors.



True, but some of them lakes where they historically used to live have come back. Just saying maybe we should at least try.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Let me know when that’s the case!! I will take some for sure. 

They are good eating to say the least. The batch I smoked came out awesome. One of my best smokes. 

I tried to catch a few more but they were gone. Story of my life. Haha










Here’s the contents of one of there stomachs. 










Almost looks like they are eating their young.


----------

